

Two-hour ACM Programming Problem, the first - hebejebelus
http://flax.ie/two-hour-acm-programming-problem-the-first/

======
l0nwlf
I do not get the context of two hours here. AFAIK, ACM Programming contest
consist of ~5 hours.

FWIW, I am also participating this year. My team was ranked #11 in prelims and
we are competing for qualifying world finals at IITK, India. (
<http://www.cse.iitk.ac.in/users/acm/> )

~~~
hebejebelus
It took me two hours to solve it (though that's a reflection on me, not the
problem. ;) ), which is where that number came from.

